
Google.com now unreachable on IE using Windows XP pre-SP3 (sha256) - EwanToo
https://twitter.com/jvehent/status/643517302261026816
======
lsiunsuex
I can't help but recall the lyrics from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhUsPROdgYc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhUsPROdgYc)
regarding this.

(explicit content - sorry linking if it offends anyone - just seams on point
:)

------
ocdtrekkie
Bing just got more popular on XP SP2 machines. All five of them.

